# Angleseys off, Fileys on!



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Anglesey is off for tomorrow, weather looks grim so going to Filey instead, thought we`d try Filey Brigg site, any opinions?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Its blowing a bit and it has started to rain at the moment, but the forecast is for it to be better tomorrow.

You can wild camp on the Brigg at this time of the year and nobody will bother you, just drive half way along the Brigg on the right until you get to the little valley that goes down to Filey yacht club and there is a kids playground just to the top of the valley stay there.

The bogs on the Brigg will be shut but you can lift a manhole lid next to the toilets to empty the cassette.

Or you can stay in Hornsea behind the boat yard, just park at the back of the new Inshore Lifeboat station on the car park.

If you need any water call into the boat yard and see Matt he will let you fill up.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

Where in Hornsea is the boatyard?


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

tony645 said:


> Where in Hornsea is the boatyard?


Hi.
Go into Hornsea town and head for the sea, when you get on to the sea front there is a concrete sea defense wall in front of you, turn right keep the sea wall on your left and follow the road.

Near the end of the sea wall is the boatyard, just look for the boats :roll: .

Turn right with the road and you will see the new inshore rescue building, turn right down the muck road at the left side of it and then keep to the back car park on your left as you look over to wards Hornsea town.

Lots of vans stop here, they might be a couple there already, I do not think you have to pay to park, but I might be wrong you will have to suck it and see.

Not far to walk into town, or anywhere from this location, the beach is a couple of mins away.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Love both places , got great memories of both. 

Spent most of my childhood crabbing on Filey Brigg with my dad to go fishing with soft backed crabs. He is still out there now, as in the form of ashes but what a great place to end your time. 

We always visit Hornsea when we go over to visit family, if you travel from Hornsea out to Mappleton you will pass a large mansion house on the right called Willow Garth, my grandma was housekeeper there for 52 years and only stopped when the old man died. I think it now houses adults with learning problems, it is right opposite the shooting range if it is still there. 

We have been to the site on the Brigg and it looked a great place to camp we just usually go to Fraisthorpe and stay on the side of the beach in the site there, nothing else there but the farm but a lovely spot. 

Have a great time and say "hello" to Nick.   

Mandy


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

*update*

Well Filey was a go, went to the site at cows nest but afraid the piches were too small for the 747, left about 6` sticking out , so went to Filey Brigg site, very accommodating, extra long either hardstanding or mat standing pitches with hookup and water all for £13.75. Lovely clean and well lit facilities, hardly anyone there.
Weather stayed fine, infact quite warm and breezy, even found a parking spot on the main street in Filey day after. Excellent first run out.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

sorry that should have read Crows nest!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

